
Albert Stevens - andyljones
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Stevens
======
mellosouls
(Stevens was used - with several others - as an _unwitting_ Guinea pig for
experiments on the effect of radiation on the human body. The "justification"
was he had been diagnosed with terminal cancer - the diagnosis was wrong.)

Appalling arrogance by the perpetrators - who were apparently neither
prosecuted or even condemned.

Further context:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Plutonium_Files](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Plutonium_Files)

------
stygiansonic
Related: Discussion around the linear no-threshold model as it applies to
absorbed radiation does: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linear_no-
threshold_model](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linear_no-threshold_model)

~~~
perfmode
relative to the ethical facet, it almost feels myopic for me to direct my
energy toward the scientific facet of the story.

anyone else affected by this?

